# Start-up costs



## Nong-jang John (Aug 9, 2007)

In starting from scratch, what sort of expense am I looking at in getting set up with a couple of hives?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you buy every thing new from a bee equipment supply house between $750 and $1000 plus about another $100 for the bees.
Starter kits have things you do not need. They also lack things you will need.

Shop around, pick and choose equipment, watch for used things like smokers, helmits, veils, and suits if you just have to have aq suit.

 Al


----------



## Nong-jang John (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you, Al.

John


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Try and contact a local Beekeepers Assoc., the members there will help you. It's not a cheap hobby in any way but you can keep costs down especially buying some used equipment and sharing. Also look to buy hives from someone getting out of beekeeping.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a 1 brooder box/2 supers with frames unassembled, unpainted) with a jacket/hood combo (no suit), gloves that I never use, smoker, frame lifter, and a pry bar for about $300. I bought a hive of bees for $125 from a local beekeeper. It included the lid, bottom board and a brooder bos. The hive immediately swarmed so I had to order a brooder box and more supers/screened bottom boards/cover and inner covers-$250. When I buy the honey processiong equipment I will have about $1000 into it.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We have about $1000 into bees and equipment, add to that another $1000 for the Honey House (which still needs insulation and dry wall)
After extracting in our kitchen this year we decided a honey house is a must...some how honey wound up in places we weren't...~lol~...


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

It all depends on what route you take. Best thing to do right now is learn and hold off on making your purchase till December at least. Normally Brushy Mountain has free shipping then. There are cheaper places, but free shipping blows away what ever price breaks you get.

Then you spend January putting it all together....and reading more.

Plan it out though and to be honest I'd buy what you need and avoid the sets of stuff.

Definitely attend local meetings and see what you can gleam. You might be able to get a deal on some clean, used gear to boot!


----------



## Eaglerock (Sep 17, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> If you buy every thing new from a bee equipment supply house between $750 and $1000 plus about another $100 for the bees.
> Starter kits have things you do not need. They also lack things you will need.
> 
> Shop around, pick and choose equipment, watch for used things like smokers, helmits, veils, and suits if you just have to have aq suit.
> ...


I started 6 new hives and don't have that much in it. It depends on what all you are getting into. But to start you can get 2 hives for under 100.00 I just about two for 13.00. I wanted to check out the differents between theirs and what I have. Miller bee supply has good prices.


----------



## Eaglerock (Sep 17, 2008)

Beeman said:


> Try and contact a local Beekeepers Assoc., the members there will help you. It's not a cheap hobby in any way but you can keep costs down especially buying some used equipment and sharing. Also look to buy hives from someone getting out of beekeeping.


I never buy hives from a person getting out. You never know what they are giving you and what happened to his bees. If he has no bees, he had a problem.


----------



## Eaglerock (Sep 17, 2008)

marinemomtatt said:


> We have about $1000 into bees and equipment, add to that another $1000 for the Honey House (which still needs insulation and dry wall)
> After extracting in our kitchen this year we decided a honey house is a must...some how honey wound up in places we weren't...~lol~...


I would like to see your honeyhouse. Have any pictures?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Eaglerock...As soon as I download the photos I will share a couple of pictures, my husband has done himself proud with the Honey House!


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

It cost me around $500 overall, to get started with one hive of 5 mediums plus bees, smoker, clothing and a few tools. 
I wanted to start with 2 hives, but wanted to make sure I could physically do it first. Also money is tight, as always.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

If you want to get into beekeeping with less expense, perhaps you should try keeping bees in a top bar hive. Aside from being less expensive, you also learn a lot more about natural colony development. 

justgojumpit


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I got started a couple of years ago for under $200. Some of my equipment was used and I did some research to determine what I did or did not need. (The bee catalogs imply that you need it ALL!)


----------

